# Bulk cycle



## TheGhost (Oct 23, 2013)

Hey guys im 6'0 185 pounds this is my 5 cycle now and I want to run a nice bulk cycle id like to break 200 pounds. I know my diet sucks so if anyone has any pointers on diets for hard gainers that would be great! Im thinking about running sus and deca maybe some dbole. Whats everyone else opinion for a bulk run?


----------



## hulksmash (Oct 23, 2013)

I'm thinkin some test e and a shitload of beef


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 23, 2013)

run the ddt..Test deca dbol...everyone gains big on it.You gotta get your diet on well before u start this cycle.Also get plenty of gym time in before u run this ,it will make u very strong and the risk form injury is high.I did 6 weeks 50 dbol split doses 14 weeks deca 450mg 17 weeks 800mg test c and e.I gained around 30 pounds finally break 200.205 to be on point i aint gonna lie it was damn fun breakin 200


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 23, 2013)

make sure u have hcg on hand.I didnt run it on cycle but blasted at the end.It was well worth it


----------



## TheGhost (Oct 23, 2013)

What was your diet like? I think that's been problem running past cycles





Brother Bundy said:


> run the ddt..Test deca dbol...everyone gains big on it.You gotta get your diet on well before u start this cycle.Also get plenty of gym time in before u run this ,it will make u very strong and the risk form injury is high.I did 6 weeks 50 dbol split doses 14 weeks deca 450mg 17 weeks 800mg test c and e.I gained around 30 pounds finally break 200.205 to be on point i aint gonna lie it was damn fun breakin 200


----------



## Seeker (Oct 23, 2013)

5 cycles and you haven't even broken 200lbs? Damn bro I'm confused


----------



## TheGhost (Oct 23, 2013)

I broke 200 1 time but I lost it in water weight when I came off. Im a very hard gainer....and I think my diet wasn't right and I don't think I came off cycle long enough to let myself recover like I should have in the past




Seeker said:


> 5 cycles and you haven't even broken 200lbs? Damn bro I'm confused


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 23, 2013)

No one can give you any sort of diet advice without your stats really. Do you track your intake or just wing it? Try myfitnesspal if you haven't already as it's a great calorie/macro tracker. There's no such thing as a hard gainer, but you could very likely be an under eater. Your body is a closed system and requires an an excess of calories to gain weight and the right macros to optimize the muscle:fat gains. Micros are important as well for general health and well being and for the body to run optimally so always include plenty of vegetables an fruits. Big sides that just vary your sources of macros to get a wide variety of vitamins and minerals. If you have trouble eating enough calories try eating smaller more frequent meals like 5-6meals as increased meal frequency has been shown to increase the hunger response, use liquid calories for some meals since liquid calories tend not to have the satiating effect like whole foods, and eat calorie dense foods like PB, olive oil, etc since these foods pack a lot of calories but are smaller in volume.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 23, 2013)

TheGhost said:


> What was your diet like? I think that's been problem running past cycles



I ate like a horse as many meals as i could eat ,I never count anything unless your a pro i see no reason for it.Food is something u need to play around with for a few years to understand how your body works with it..Plus this was the time i took a year off and really had time to eat alot.I put on some fat with it but it was a good bulk..now its time to recomp


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 23, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> I ate like a horse as many meals as i could eat ,I never count anything unless your a pro i see no reason for it.Food is something u need to play around with for a few years to understand how your body works with it..Plus this was the time i took a year off and really had time to eat alot.I put on some fat with it but it was a good bulk..now its time to recomp



Why would you see no reason to track your intake? How would you "play around with food for a few years to understand how your body works with it" if you have no idea what you've been eating and how much? Why waste a few years playing around with food when you could learn all you need about it by tracking your intake for several weeks?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 23, 2013)

Docd187123 said:


> Why would you see no reason to track your intake? How would you "play around with food for a few years to understand how your body works with it" if you have no idea what you've been eating and how much? Why waste a few years playing around with food when you could learn all you need about it by tracking your intake for several weeks?



i just eat every few hours ..I dont get all high tech with it,Ive bulked Ive cut..Do what ever works for u doc


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 23, 2013)

Docd187123 said:


> Why would you see no reason to track your intake? How would you "play around with food for a few years to understand how your body works with it" if you have no idea what you've been eating and how much? Why waste a few years playing around with food when you could learn all you need about it by tracking your intake for several weeks?



u wanna be a pro u wanna be arnold waste your time with all that shit ..ITs not for me


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 23, 2013)

Docd187123 said:


> Why would you see no reason to track your intake? How would you "play around with food for a few years to understand how your body works with it" if you have no idea what you've been eating and how much? Why waste a few years playing around with food when you could learn all you need about it by tracking your intake for several weeks?



are u that guy in the gym with the note book and pencil writing down every rep every set every fart he takes?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 23, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> u wanna be a pro u wanna be arnold waste your time with all that shit ..ITs not for me



I'm into power lifting not really body building my man. I'd rather add 200lbs to my squat than have an 8pack lol. It's just that unless you eat the same foods in the same quantities everyday it's difficult to really know what you're doing. I'm not anal retentive about it either, I just scan the barcode of whatever I'm eating and enter a portion size into myfitnesspal and it does the rest for me lol. Probably one of my favorite apps on my phone.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 23, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> are u that guy in the gym with the note book and pencil writing down every rep every set every fart he takes?



Damn right lol but it's loose leaf paper and a pen and farts are freebies I use to crop dust others in the gym so I don't mark those down. If we're talking opinions, mine is that if someone doesn't have a training log they're not serious about their training. Need to know what you've done to know where you're going. Plus trends in training can't be seen without a log and a log will show you things not noticeable without it. I've got logs from as far back as 8yrs ago


----------



## hulksmash (Oct 23, 2013)

Docd187123 said:


> Damn right lol but it's loose leaf paper and a pen and farts are freebies I use to crop dust others in the gym so I don't mark those down. If we're talking opinions, mine is that if someone doesn't have a training log they're not serious about their training. Need to know what you've done to know where you're going. Plus trends in training can't be seen without a log and a log will show you things not noticeable without it. I've got logs from as far back as 8yrs ago



Logs are useless as far as I'm concerned, and I'm the other one here who spends years with scholarly journals 

I would expect you of all people to know the human body doesn't work in a linear fashion, thus making logs-which in essence are used for seeing linear results/making changes in a linear fashion-a waste of time

To each his own though


----------



## hulksmash (Oct 23, 2013)

TheGhost said:


> I broke 200 1 time but I lost it in water weight when I came off. Im a very hard gainer....and I think my diet wasn't right and I don't think I came off cycle long enough to let myself recover like I should have in the past



*OH SHIT I NEVER HIT POST AN HOUR AGO...thank god for auto-save*

Let me tell you something buddy

Most here think/know 3 things about me:

-Hulk is one crazy mofo concerning gear
-Hulk loves his UG family as his own
-Hulk tells it like it is

Well this concerns the last one

You are NOT a hard gainer

You ARE a:

-lack of calories eater
-lack of cycle knowledge user
-lack of direction given lifter

Well, hulk fix Ghost, hulk think Ghost UG brudda 

First of all, *START FORCE FEEDING*

Force Feeding
-eat until you reach a feeling of being full
-eat past that feeling of fullness
-take moments to breathe and stand up
-STOP eating once you reach feelings of EXTREME bloating and/or vomiting

1) eat ALL the protein sources FIRST on your plate
2) eat ALL the fat sources SECOND on your plate
3 eat ALL the carb sources LAST on your plate

Keep your carbs at no less than 200g daily

Wanna know how I know?

I went from 120 to 213 without gear (cept superdrol and epistane)!

Force feeding *IS NECESSARY!!!*

Cycling? Stick to Test E 500mg/week for 15 and FORCE FEED!

Good luck


----------



## don draco (Oct 23, 2013)

^ I'm with hulk on the force-feeding.  In my opinion, there's no such thing as a 'hard gainer.'  If you're not gaining weight, you're not eating enough -- it's as simple as that.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 23, 2013)

hulksmash said:


> Logs are useless as far as I'm concerned, and I'm the other one here who spends years with scholarly journals
> 
> I would expect you of all people to know the human body doesn't work in a linear fashion, thus making logs-which in essence are used for seeing linear results/making changes in a linear fashion-a waste of time
> 
> To each his own though




So,there are only two of us here? That's somewhat depressing  

Logs aren't for seeing linear results and making linear changes. 



> Logs are a source of information which will be used each workout and over the course of your training career to determine the nature of problems and to analyze productive training periods....
> 
> The coach and athlete use the training log kept by every serious trainee as an important source of data for determinations regarding staleness, overtraining, the effectiveness of newly
> added exercises, and the overall effectiveness of the training program. Sometimes it may be necessary to make large-scale changes in the program due to an unexpected lack of response,
> ...



It's not about keeping linear progress or making linear changes in a non-linear system. I am able to see what set/rep schemes are working at any given time, what I did last week and how it may have affected my training this week, etc. To each ther own I guess is right lol.


----------



## Seeker (Oct 23, 2013)

Wait a second lets not jump to conclusions here fellas. The ghost doesn't need to FORCE FEED himself he just needs to eat! Lol and as for logs after doing this for a hundred years it's all kept upstairs except when running something like 5/3/1 or Sheiko or the cube you have to have a spreadsheet and a log.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 23, 2013)

Eating aimlessly seems lazy to me.


----------



## Seeker (Oct 23, 2013)

Austinite said:


> Eating aimlessly seems lazy to me.



That's probably one of the main issues with The ghost that needs to be addressed.


----------



## grind4it (Oct 23, 2013)

Okay I'm not getting involved in yet another Internet diet debate. Frankly, it's a little tired. It's right up there with BB vs. PL.

Op, 5 cycles, 6' and under 200lbs would absolutly indicate that you are doing something terribly wrong. It should also indicate to you that you are lacking some nesecery tools that are required. The old saying "keep doing what you've done and you'll get what you've got" comes to mind.

Bottom line: you lack the knowledge that is required to get to your goal. It's now time to seek out an expert. Yes, you can continue to try and do it yourself....why risk wasting yet another cycle? Send Spongy (Helious Nutrtion - one of our sponcers) a message.

Spongy has helped several of us take our diets to the next level. He is not a copy and paste guy like the other diet gurus on other boards. I promise you, if you message him, get him to put together a diet for you, you will see gains beyond what you have experienced on your own. You will also learn what it takes to make your body grow.


----------



## TheLupinator (Oct 23, 2013)

Austinite said:


> Eating aimlessly seems lazy to me.



I agree, but at the same time I don't count calories. When you eat the same foods every day, it's easy enough to estimate. Is it exact, absolutely not, but it works for me. I've never thought I was in a calorie deficit and wasn't losing weight or a surplus and wasn't gaining weight. When the scale isn't moving in the direction of your estimated calories you should prolly start counting


----------



## hulksmash (Oct 23, 2013)

Docd187123 said:


> So,there are only two of us here? That's somewhat depressing
> 
> Logs aren't for seeing linear results and making linear changes.
> 
> ...



Wait that makes sense now-

Do you PL? then I can see the efficacy in log use

However with BBing, tracking sets/reps and such is not needed

Its feeling based (muscle damage=hypertrophy), so logbooks aren't even needed

With athletes and PLers I would side with using a logbook however


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 23, 2013)

hulksmash said:


> Wait that makes sense now-
> 
> Do you PL? then I can see the efficacy in log use
> 
> ...



Yea brother, I'm After weight on the bar with aesthetics taking second place. I train like a PL'er and also would love to enter into a comp sometime soon and also an Oly lifting comp (cleans are surpassing squats as my favorite lift...slowly lol). 

I see where we disagreed before, I concur that it's not as important for a BB as it is a power lifter. But my views on training are different than most and I really don't see the need for dichotomizing training so differently for each group. Stick to big compound lifts and keep reps relatively low but intensity high and then add in what accessories you want or lifts for lagging body parts. I disagree with body part splits since they don't place the same systemic fatigue but not everyone likes to lift like that and consistency is an important factor in your training. Can't be consistent if you hate your program


----------



## DF (Oct 23, 2013)

I keep a log & love it! I track weight, reps, sets, exercises and date the routine.  Why do I?  So I can be consistent.  I'm old & I don't remember what weight I used on pull downs for example... I like to go back in my journal & see rep & weight changes.  I also refer to the log & change things up...


----------



## Azog (Oct 23, 2013)

I weigh EVERYTHING I eat and write down all my workouts and I look damn gooooood!


----------



## AlphaD (Oct 23, 2013)

Everyone has there own science for diet.  Log it, not log it, estimate or not.......whatever it is.... a good portion of the people do know what works for their own body.  Its essential part for this thing we call weight training.  Do I have it perfect ??  Hell no, prolly won't on my own, but when I get with Helios I know I will have the information to do better then I am.  But I do know one thing, I studied up on Nutrition aspect of lifting way before I ever jumped on the AAS track........something you should have had at least a 70% grasp on before 5 cycles....Time to learn how feeding your body correctly will get you past your goal......


----------



## TheGhost (Oct 24, 2013)

Wow guys thanks for the information I agree Grind4it I just have a hard time eating and I lack knowledge that's why im asking questions so I can learn and I was told this is the place to learn. Plenty of knowledgeable people on here. Thanks everyone for all the info Im really going to start working on my diet and im going to track my diet because if I see I haven't eaten enough I can go eat more to hit my goal. Thanks everyone!


----------



## SuperBane (Oct 24, 2013)

I log my shit. Less I am tired.

So I can keep track of changes I make. Good and bad.

I just say whatever works for YOU.


----------



## powermaster (Oct 24, 2013)

I had three cycles and was looking at my forth cycle when some of the vets here was like bro you should have been well over 200 with three cycle under you. You are Looking at your fith cycle so something is not right. I would think u would be over the 200 mark with 4 cycles. I have found out diet is key. Thanks to the knowledgable folks here I have got diet going my way so I can only imagine what AAS would do now. Anyway  get your diet right is what I am suggesting. Then look at the dbol dea and tests cycle which is what I plan on running. Just my option here some do not think there is such thing as a hard gainer. I believe there could be. There are those that can eat 24/7 and not gain but a few pounds and I'm talking healthy eating. I consider this a hard gainer. On the other hand some may eat like next to nothing and gain several pounds this is a easy gainer. Then I have seen ones like myself who can gain but have to force feed to do so. As if my appetite is suppressed so my prob was diet and no eating enough. I don't consider myself a hard gainer any more just lack of appetite. Just my 2cts. Good luck bro


----------



## goodfella (Oct 25, 2013)

Weight gainer shakes are always key for a hard gainer!


----------



## Hero Swole (Oct 25, 2013)

goodfella said:


> Weight gainer shakes are always key for a hard gainer!



Meh..........


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 25, 2013)

I like making my own weight gainer shakes lol. The ones I've tried in the past tasted like cardboard to me.


----------



## JOMO (Oct 25, 2013)

Give us a little Day in the life eating with Ghost! Quick run down on what you have been eating. When you think you are eating enough and then write it down and critique it you will be surprised in the lack of calories and how little or too much your macro's could be.


----------



## hulksmash (Oct 25, 2013)

JOMO said:


> Give us a little Day in the life eating with Ghost! Quick run down on what you have been eating. When you think you are eating enough and then write it down and critique it you will be surprised in the lack of calories and how little or too much your macro's could be.



Exactly

I still laugh when waiters at Red Lobster still think they got the wrong table when my wife's order+Two 14oz steaks and 2 orders of fries come to us

You don't eat enough cals ghost


----------



## hulksmash (Oct 25, 2013)

Docd187123 said:


> I like making my own weight gainer shakes lol. The ones I've tried in the past tasted like cardboard to me.



You should see people's faces when I tell them I haven't drank a protein shake in years, much less a gainer shake...I don't see a point in shakes with all those calories for the getting in the day

2 1lb of meat in burgers, fries, baked chicken and mixed vegetables, 30 strips of bacon and 8 fried eggs, ice cream and syrup oh my!

I just realized how sad my diet is every day LOL


----------



## JOMO (Oct 25, 2013)

Shit Hulk! 30 strips of bacon is like a pound. I like your style.


----------



## losieloos (Oct 25, 2013)

I need to make a post if you don't mind.


----------



## TheLupinator (Oct 25, 2013)

hulksmash said:


> 2 1lb of meat in burgers, fries, baked chicken and mixed vegetables, 30 strips of bacon and 8 fried eggs, ice cream and syrup oh my!



Ya fuQ you Hulk, I put 2inches on my waist just from reading that


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 25, 2013)

TheLupinator said:


> Ya fuQ you Hulk, I put 2inches on my waist just from reading that



My cholesterol nearly tripled


----------

